# fer un cafè



## gvergara

Amics, m'agradaria saber què significa fer un cafè en la oració _Rita *va* *fer un cafè *a casa seva amb uns amics_. S'ha d'entendre literalment (_ells van preparar un café_) o més aviat com a sinónim de _beure_? Moltes gràcies per endavant

Gonçall


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Amics, m'agradaria saber què significa fer un cafè en la oració _Rita *va* *fer un cafè *a casa seva amb uns amics_. S'ha d'entendre literalment (_ells van preparar un café_) o més aviat com a sinónim de _beure_? Moltes gràcies per endavant
> 
> Gonçall



L'utilitzem amb els dos sentits: prendre-se'n o preparar-lo. Perquè be a ser el mateix. El prepare i me'l prenc amb els amics o a soles. Ara que caic, crec que li manca un reflexiu: Rita va fer-se un cafè... Personalment em costa usar el perifràstic en aquesta frase, jo diria: ...Rita* es feu *un cafè amb uns amics a casa seua


----------



## germanbz

gvergara said:


> Amics, m'agradaria saber què significa fer un cafè en la oració _Rita *va* *fer un cafè *a casa seva amb uns amics_. S'ha d'entendre literalment (_ells van preparar un café_) o més aviat com a sinónim de _beure_? Moltes gràcies per endavant
> 
> Gonçall


Personalment (que algú em corregisca si cal) utilitzaria la forma reflexiva.

Rita es va fer un café a casa seva.

En la teua frase se sobrentén però aïllada per a mi: *Rita va fer un café*, significaria únicament que el preparà. En canvi *Rita es va fer un café*, ja signicaria que el preparà per a ella o que que se'l prengué.


----------



## ernest_

Doncs a Catalunya, és diferent._ Fer un cafè_ vol dir prendre un cafè en un bar o a casa, o preparar un cafè. En canvi, _fer-se un cafè_ només té el significat de preparar.


----------



## viviana jones

ernest_ said:


> Doncs a Catalunya, és diferent._ Fer un cafè_ vol dir prendre un cafè en un bar o a casa, o preparar un cafè. En canvi, _fer-se un cafè_ només té el significat de preparar.



Hi estic d'acord. A més, si la frase diu que "*va fer un cafè a casa seva amb uns amics*", s'entén que se'l van beure. És estrany que ella i els amics vagin a preparar un cafè. No cal tanta gent


----------



## ACQM

També diem, per exemple, "Vens a fer una copa?"="Vens a prendre una copa amb nosaltres?" o "Dilluns fem un sopar amb els companys de feina"="Per dilluns hem organitzat un sopar amb els companys de feina" és el mateix sentit que "Fer tres àpats al dia" que no vol dir cuinar-los, sinó menjar-se'ls.

En general, "Fer café" es preparar-lo i "Fer un café" es prendre-se'l.


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> També diem, per exemple, "Vens a fer una copa?"="Vens a prendre una copa amb nosaltres?" o "Dilluns fem un sopar amb els companys de feina"="Per dilluns hem organitzat un sopar amb els companys de feina" és el mateix sentit que "Fer tres àpats al dia" que no vol dir cuinar-los, sinó menjar-se'ls.
> 
> En general, "Fer café" es preparar-lo i "Fer un café" es prendre-se'l.



Hola i bon vespre:

Resulta evident que hi ha una diferència d'ús. Com ja ha indicat un altre valencià de més al nord. Coincidim en: fer café= preparar-lo;  he fet un café molt fort= he preparat un café i m'ha eixit molt fort. Ara bé, discrepem a l'hora de prendre-nos-el. 
Anem a fer-nos (_mos_) un café?= Anem al bar i ens prenim un café junts; Vens i ens (_mos)_ fem unes misteles? = Vens i ens prenim (junts) unes misteles?.

Ja en sabem una miqueta més de la "riquea" de la nostra llengua.

Bona nit. (vaig a desconectar el pc)


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon vespre:
> 
> Resulta evident que hi ha una diferència d'ús. Com ja ha indicat un altre valencià de més al nord. Coincidim en: fer café= preparar-lo;  he fet un café molt fort= he preparat un café i m'ha eixit molt fort. Ara bé, discrepem a l'hora de prendre-nos-el.
> Anem a fer-nos (_mos_) un café?= Anem al bar i ens prenim un café junts; Vens i ens (_mos)_ fem unes misteles? = Vens i ens prenim (junts) unes misteles?.
> 
> Ja en sabem una miqueta més de la "riquea" de la nostra llengua.
> 
> Bona nit. (vaig a desconectar el pc)



Crec que ara ha quedat ben clar.


----------



## Namarne

viviana jones said:


> Hi estic d'acord. A més, si la frase diu que "*va fer un cafè a casa seva amb uns amics*", s'entén que se'l van beure.


Ben segur. No hi ha res impossible, però jo mai no entendria en aquesta frase que va preparar un cafè, sinó que va prendre un cafè.


----------

